# First N layout



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not much yet. Just a 4x8 table, 1/2" sanded plywood, and several sheets of 1-1/2" pink foam insulation. 

Buying:
Atlas code 80 snap track
bachman easy command dcc
Dcc loco and rolling stock

I should have some more picks up in a week or so. I need to get some tax money back before I can go hog wild. Trains ain't cheap!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait and see your layout come together!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

You're off on the right foot, IMO.

Foam is NOT the cheapest way to go but pays you back with incredible flexibility when compared to other methods. I'm hooked...a foam junkie, if you will.
Expanding foam complements it.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You are ready to go.......looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll heard about using expanding foam for risers instead of wedge foam blocks. What are the benefits JPIII?


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

If I understand you correctly. I use the risers for grades and expanding foam to fair out steps.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I see what you mean. Thanks for the info.

Also: I like how you have the switchbacks going up the hill. Is this a finished layout?


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Heh, not hardly.
Look at the "When in doubt" thread in My Layout.
Some of the early photos are there.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I checked out the pics. I like your style. What did you use to make the crystal-like vertical hill? If that makes any sense.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Raptorman83 said:


> I checked out the pics. I like your style. What did you use to make the crystal-like vertical hill? If that makes any sense.


Whatdaya' think? Foam ......along with this cutter & my belt sander.
There is a trick to this ruby, so If you wanna try it, gimmie a yell.

BTW, that models Basalt. When basalt cools from molten lava, it can form into a multi sided structure. 5 to 12 symmetrical faces.....I chose 6 sides.....crystal like with sharp edges & tight intersects.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great thoughts on cutting the foam......you might consider one of those foam files that they sell at the big box stores (home Depot, etc.), they seem to work well on rounding corners and removing small amounts of material. I use various joint compounds were you have used the spray foam. 

Just a minor thought....when cutting foam, you might wish to consider using one of those painter's mask that covers your nose and mouth.......a lot fine particles flying around.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I came up with a way to make expandin
g foam risers. Super cheap!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=194802#post194802


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Clever.
Foam is useful stuff, eh?


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Track Arrived Today*

Most of my track layout came today! Now I just need to buy a few more pieces and I can start the landscaping process.

Ive included a drawing of my final track plan. The red sections are what I still need to buy.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I came home from work today and this was waiting for me!!!


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ive decided to add 5 bridges to my layout. 
Standard iron, trestle ramp, curved tressle
by waterfalls, culvert crossing, and tunnel 
exit cliff face iron.

Concept photo is of that last one.

ALSO: made progress on track. 
I tacked it and outlined it.
Now its time for sub structuring!


----------



## SidingSam (Dec 10, 2012)

*curious*

Off to a great start!:thumbsup:

I see the pink foam board but what is that thin piece under your track? 

Siding Sam


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's just a marker outline of the track. So I have a guide to lay my cork track bed.

ALSO: final track layout set.


----------



## SidingSam (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh yeah...I see it now. Thanks!


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I made some solid progress on the layout this week. I have 70% of the track laid.

Im having some derailment issues, with the loco I bought, around tight corners. Its a long engine with 8 wheel trucks. Will switching to one with say 4 wheel trucks help? Or would there be another reason? (maybe my track laying abilities suck?)

Comments welcome.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy Moly, that is the diesel version of the Big Boy. I can see some tight spots where you might be pushing the envelope....but I use short locos.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats kinda what I thought. Sad though, I like that loco. Looks like ill be stopping by the hobby shop after work.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Hay, I've been wrong before. 
I would guess that your lower cross over would be a problem......that can be fixed. Beyond that I dunno. 

As a general statment, big locos and a small layout are a poor mix in my book.......but MY book is pretty thin.

BTW: Is White Bear Lake MIN as cold as it sounds?


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I finished laying the inner loop today. Looks good.
I also bought a new loco. Small Santa fe. Works great, and no more derails! 

JP; the coldest it got this winter was about -25° (-45° wind chill).


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Raptorman83 said:


> JP; the coldest it got this winter was about -25° (-45° wind chill).


Oh.....is that all?

Old guys like me don't do -25F......25F about locks up my personal inner workings......Gettin' old is a bit** but the alternative really sux.

Good to hear that a "medium boy "works good.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice progress on the layout and good to hear about the new locomotive. I have an old engine like that, is it an Atlas by chance?


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

txdyna65 said:


> Nice progress on the layout and good to hear about the new locomotive. I have an old engine like that, is it an Atlas by chance?


Old locomotive was a bachman, new loco is an atlas.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well it took all week, but I finished laying the track. I had to work out a few rough spots and change a few landscape decisions. the loco runs smooth and solid so the time was well spent. even around the tight loop it'll hold it's ground. 

Question; do I ballast the track next, or form my landscaping with plaster cloth?
Comments welcome!


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

Raptorman83 said:


> Question; do I ballast the track next, or form my landscaping with plaster cloth?
> Comments welcome!


Ballast should go on top of ground cover, just like the real thing.

Steve S


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Corkscrew Canyon*

I finished the plastering on corkscrew canyon today. Also got the trestle bridge done! Hope you guys like it!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats looking good!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

like the layout so far and the once around helix  :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I also did some work on the mountain tunnel system. Not quite done yet.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Mountain work looks great!! Are ya gonna have access on the back side in case of emergency?  And that's the canned foam you're using for the mountain covering right?


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Mountain work looks great!! Are ya gonna have access on the back side in case of emergency?  And that's the canned foam you're using for the mountain covering right?


The access panel is on the side, and I'm using plaster of Paris with paper towels to cover the mountain.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Right on. It looked kinda like the foam in a couple pics. Either way looks great!! Looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Today I made a scratch built wooden tunnel portal for corkscrew canyon.
Installed a few other portals I bought at the hobby shop.
And i started a rough-in for the waterfall cliff underpass.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

The wooden tunnel portal is gorgeous!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Raptorman83 said:


> Today I made a scratch built wooden tunnel portal for corkscrew canyon.


ohhh I am so "borrowing" this idea for mine at least once  :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

heres a better picture of my idea for the cliff underpass waterfall. Also a couple pics of my overall progress.



midlifekrisiz said:


> ohhh I am so "borrowing" this idea for mine at least once  :thumbsup:


What element is it that you are thinking about using?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Raptorman83 said:


> What element is it that you are thinking about using?


the wooden tunnel entrance :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice.

It's based on the one sold by woodland scenics. I bought the wood ties from Michael's. To build the two portals and the bridge, cost me 5 bucks.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, it's taken about 6 coats of plaster, but the mountain is finally showing some great rock detail. And its sturdy. I also finished around the portals. Now they blend into the base.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Like your handy work Raptorman the portal do blend in...it would be interesting to have someone replelling down the cliff on the second picture. Did you jack up the tunnels alittle to comendate the hight of double stackers....i ended up just filing some corners in the arches.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

You know, I thought about doing that, but in the end I decided not to. This layout has some tight corners and steep inclines, so I think only small cars are gonna work anyways.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I put the first round of plaster on the waterfall today. It has more form now, but no rock detail yet.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

enjoying the photos of your progress:thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome so far.
Good to see you chipping away at your scenery. Everything is looking good. I like the look of your mountains.

Do you have some kind of access hatch into the inside of your mountain to retrieve and stuck/derailed cars? How do you plan on keeping the track clean, a cleaning car?

Sorry if i missed a picture of how you access the track, im just curious...

I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

joed2323 said:


> Do you have some kind of access hatch into the inside of your mountain to retrieve and stuck/derailed cars? How do you plan on keeping the track clean, a cleaning car?


I have acess ports on the sides of the layout. The loco never details inside the mountain, and will only derail inside the helix if you take it at full speed.

Ive seen little cleaning pads you can attach to the end of your trains. I'll probably try that.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Could you snap a picture if your access hatches please?

Im adding a 2 track hidden staging inside a small hill/mountain and im either going to make the mountain removable or have access hatches, i just haven't got that far yet.

Thanks


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ill make sure to post some pics when I get home from work.

Edit: I founin.d before and after shots of the mountain. Hope it helps.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice progress


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carl said:


> Nice progress


Thanks for the compliments. Its a slow process for sure. Sometimes I find myself wanting to do too much at one time. I just remind myself that its about the journey, not the destination.


----------



## cyborgdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures of your trains going under the waterfall. Super neat!


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Heres a couple picks of corkscrew canyons access. its on the opposite side of the layout from the mountain acess.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very interesting layout.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Test Pallet*

Im testing out some paints on the layout. I started with a black undercoat and the dry brushed on lighter layers.

Comments welcome!


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Really guys? 19 views on that picture and no one has an opinion? 

does it look like crap? You can be honest. I can take it. 

Comments demanded!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hmm is i wrong that i see faces and bones in the mountain side?

maybe it's just me but looks cool! good work!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow man that looks like crap why would you want somebody to comment on that??












haha:laugh: j/k, but, for real, it looks really good, lots of people just like to look at pictures and dont feel like posting.. Dont take it to heart, your doing a great job, keep the pictures coming please


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Rather than black as the base coat....baby-poop brown color works great. But it is your layout and if black is the color, then black will work.


----------

